

Sankaku Complex Banned in France: “Anime = Child Porn” - diaz
https://www.sankakucomplex.com/2015/06/25/sankaku-complex-banned-in-france-anime-child-porn/

======
Zekio
could've added NSFW in title, super speed alt + f4 right there..

